# ResiNews: Hillman Minx for T-Jet



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi folks,

here´s the first ResiNews for 2008: A project I started working on almost 2 years ago (found the old Lesney diecast at a fleamarket then). Paint stripping, screwpost installation and casting the mold were a cakewalk, the hardest part was doing the mold for pulling the "glass".

Here are pics of my first 2 finished 1957 Hillman Minx racers:




























Nice little cars for skinny wheeled T-Jets, aren´t they?

Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Awesom eClaus, My Mom Drove a Hillam back in the 60's


Dave


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice work, Claus. Those would look good in my collestion. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: Hillman Minx ?thats a new one ! Any other Rootes products you want to cast ? Just 2 cool !

Neal :dude:


----------



## neophytte (Sep 14, 2006)

Claus, your work always amazes me ... !!!

Richard


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Great work Claus, as always.
Are you selling any?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Claus,

Numbers 50 & 47 never looked so good before. It must be fun to be you man. Nice cars, fast women and good times...oooooooooooh yeah! lol :hat: 

Bob...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Beautiful cars, Claus! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice indeed !*

Like 'n those babies. A fine addition to the line-up and perfect for tjet chassis purposes too. nd :thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Great looking cars. :woohoo:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Very slick Claus!
Are you considering the rag top too?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

As always!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Thanks guys...*

... for all the nice words!

You keep me hunting for weird little toy cars that might fit a T-Jet´s wheelbase! :wave: 

Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------

